# Ramses coasters



## APBcustoms (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm going to come out with a line of woodworking goods featuring African black wood and brass. Here is the first item of this line I also plan to have cheese boards and bottle stoppers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

Those won't be cheap. I'm not sold on the brass as the filler but maybe it's just lost in translation (pictures). I assume you're going for a 'gold' look to match the whole Ramses motif. I really like the idea and choice of wood. Sappy ABW is awesome. You have to target high end clientele but then that's the best market for something niche like that. Keep us posted on how you fare.


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Those won't be cheap. I'm not sold on the brass as the filler but maybe it's just lost in translation (pictures). I assume you're going for a 'gold' look to match the whole Ramses motif. I really like the idea and choice of wood. Sappy ABW is awesome. You have to target high end clientele but then that's the best market for something niche like that. Keep us posted on how you fare.



The photo didn't turn out well. the name came because African black wood is an ebony and And the name ebony derives from the Egyptian word hbny


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> the name ebony derives from



Yep the Greeks called it ebinos or something like that but they they got it from the Egyptians who got it from the Pleiadians. Not sure where they got it. Some other planet I assume.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yep the Greeks called it ebinos or something like that but they they got it from the Egyptians who got it from the Pleiadians. Not sure where they got it. Some other planet I assume.



Nope, sorry Kevin, you're wrong. EVERYTHING originated from the Greeks, we came up with it all.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

Tony said:


> Nope, sorry Kevin, you're wrong. EVERYTHING originated from the Greeks, we came up with it all.



My bad. I thought we wee leprechauns started it all. Which came first, the Grecian or the leprechaun? Oh that was BAAAAD!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My bad. I thought we wee leprechauns started it all. Which came first, the Grecian or the leprechaun? Oh that was BAAAAD!



Well, that would be us......


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is a better picture

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

Tony said:


> Well, that would be us......



Nyet comrade. We were fairies long before you came. 

Okay I'm stopping now.


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2015)

Very nice Austin! Tony


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice Austin. What's the finish?


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 29, 2015)

On these so far just mineral oil then I'll go over with beeswax. This set had flaws so I didn't take time to do a great finish. It'll be my moms mother day gift. The others will be wipe on poly


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Nyet comrade. We were fairies long before you came.
> 
> Okay I'm stopping now.



Now that I think about it, there were fairies coming back when the Olympics were held nekkid.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strider (May 15, 2015)

Drop dead gorgeus cookies!What are bottle stoppers?

Kevin, is that Putin flying on eagle's back?


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2015)

Strider said:


> Kevin, is that Putin flying on eagle's back?



Yes, it is.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 15, 2015)

Strider said:


> Drop dead gorgeus cookies!What are bottle stoppers?
> 
> Kevin, is that Putin flying on eagle's back?



Wine stoppers are what you use to cork a wine or other bottle once opened.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yes, it is.


I would have sworn that was a goose. Its an eagle?


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2015)

SENC said:


> I would have sworn that was a goose. Its an eagle?




Here's a closeup...


----------



## SENC (May 15, 2015)

You callid bugger, you changed it!


----------



## Strider (May 16, 2015)

Oh, ok then, I saw him last Tuesday, he went to buy some leggings!


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2015)

SENC said:


> You callid bugger, you changed it!



No. Karma intervened.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

